# Hobbit Or  Elf



## Holly (Feb 11, 2004)

WOULD YOU RATHER BE A HOBBIT OR AN ELF?


----------



## Fechin (Feb 11, 2004)

An elf of course! I could not be not stand being short.


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 11, 2004)

Holly said:


> WOULD YOU RATHER BE A HOBBIT OR AN ELF?



I have traits in common with both - but an Elf, yes... definately.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Feb 11, 2004)

elf definately.....dark elf....hehe


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 11, 2004)

I'd rather be a Hobbit. Hobbitses are little and ssssssssneaky, they gets away with lots of things precioussss! Not to mention that they have very great, stout hearts in their little bodies, and I admire that. I think it'd be cool to have someone say to me "you're only 3 feet tall you couldn't hurt a fly!" and then go and pull a merry and stick my sword through a super bad dude to prove them all wrong.


----------



## Elessar II (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, what could be better than being an elf. You live for eternity, you've got great physical and mental abilities, you've got great eyesight, and last but not least you GET TO WALK ON SNOW!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 12, 2004)

Both would enjoy life a lot, so it's hard. I'm tall, I have long hair, but I love to eat. It seems what you'd rather be, more serious, or more merry. But the Elves in The Hobbit were especially merry. It's a hard choice, but I voted for Elf.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 12, 2004)

While reading the Silmarillion, definitly an Elf. Just the history, but I'd rather had been a Elf of Beleriand, those guys were cool
Where's Men on this poll? They'd be my first choice


----------



## Niirewen (Feb 17, 2004)

I felt the need to vote for being a hobbit just because so many people would rather be an elf. I'm not sure which I'd rather be though, I think they'd both be amazing in different ways. A place like the Shire has always been very appealing to me, and hobbits are so merry. But being immortal would just be something amazing in itself. And elves are so magical.. something else which appeals to me. So I'm not sure.. I'm undecided.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 17, 2004)

I voted elf. I'd love to live forever.  and hobbits are too...simple.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 18, 2004)

Fechin said:


> An elf of course! I could not be not stand being short.



I think you are confused. 

Shortness doesn't really effect ability to stand. Fatness does. 

Remember what become of Bombur!


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 18, 2004)

Neither. I like being of the race of Men. But if I _had_ to choose between the two...I think I'd go for a Tookish hobbit. I have a thing against immortality, I think I'd go nuts.


----------



## Niirewen (Feb 18, 2004)

> I have a thing against immortality, I think I'd go nuts.


Yeah, I'm having trouble deciding whether immortality would be cool or un-cool (for a lack of any other adjectives, I'm really tired right now and should probably be sleeping instead of posting online).


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 18, 2004)

I know what you mean. On one hand, ever lasting good looks and the chance to live forever and all that sounds pretty darn sweet. On the other hand, I think I would get tired of looking pretty all the time and living century after century...and if I made relationships with any other race than elves, I would have to lose them in just a short period of time. Everything would become a shadowed memory. I dont think life would hold the same vitality. Knowing you only have a short while is a great incentive to do something with it. And if your life was filled with pain youd have that burden forever, like if you were tortured or abandoned or any of the unpleasantness of life, you could never be fully released from those memories. But ....yeah, I think in the end Id vote against immortality. Choosing my death would be nice. Non forced immortality. That would be the best.


----------



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 15, 2004)

Everything about being an elf sounds cool but i wouldn't be able to stand living for ever i'd have to kill myself i'd get bored but the chance of immortality to hone your skills to perfection sounds good. On the other hand hobbits have two breakfasts which appeals to me and no i'm not fat! but you are inconspicuous which is why Frodo made for such a great ring bearer cos yuo have to look down to see him so he can get around almost invisibly but no i'd be an elf who would kill himself.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 15, 2004)

But as an elf you'd have a different way of looking at things. The spirits of Elves are bound to stay in the world, but the spirits of Men are not. As an elf, your attitude about suicide out of boredom might change.


----------



## Elrond's GPMG (Mar 16, 2004)

Nóm said:


> But as an elf you'd have a different way of looking at things. The spirits of Elves are bound to stay in the world, but the spirits of Men are not. As an elf, your attitude about suicide out of boredom might change.



ah very good point thanx for pointing that out


----------



## Fuzzy_Feet88 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hobbit! I would be nothing but a hobbit. Hobbits may be short and may have big feet, but at least they dont look like a bunch of pretty boys that prance around...*whew* Sorry, got a little carried away...


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 21, 2004)

A Tookish Hobbit. I would appreciate the Elves more from that perspective I think, and I identify more with Hobbits than Elves. As for immortality, it would be great in a perfect world, but as Galadriel said; the Elves had "fought the long defeat." - life was just one Dark Lord after another!

One thing I envy the Elves is their keen memory, which records events from thousands of years ago as fresh and alive, as if they had just happened.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 22, 2004)

Although I am quite short, I generally tend to be serious... and I like the Elven attitude towards poetry and everything. And, being the second born in my family, I really want a taste at being the Firstborn!!!!


----------

